# Does Oceanic still make the best tanks?



## JNJSAD (Nov 17, 2006)

*Who still makes the better aquarium?*​
Oceanic1038.46%Perfecto830.77%All Glass830.77%


----------



## JNJSAD (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm looking at getting a new 220-300 gallon tank. My options are the usual - Oceanic, All Glass and Perfecto. I'm somewhat interested in the new Perfecto deep tanks (36" deep) with Starphire glass. However - I know I can get an Oceanic (72x24x30) w/ 2 overflows and starphire glass and beveled edges for a heck of a deal for 220 gallon. I've heard rumblings that Oceanic isn't as good as it once was and that Perfecto is gaining on them. What are your thoughts?


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Honestly, I've never been sold that oceanic was the best. They were most expensive, but that doesn't always equate to BEST.

I think you will find bad experiences with every tank, and those are truly the only ones that matter. A "good" experience is a lack of failure, that's it. I think lots of things factor into a tank failing, including age, upkeep, stand construction, levelness, etc.

I think You should go with the best deal. Honestly. Personally I would go with a CUSTOM built tank. May cost more, but you get exactly what you want.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Is oceanic not owned by All Glass?, as well as Perfecto? I did hear somewhere that the old Oceanic plant was being reopened by former employees.


----------



## Bmay1011 (May 23, 2007)

The old Oceanic plant in Texas was reopened by the employees that were laid off when Oceanic was purchased by AGA. They got what they wanted...the brand name.

About a year ago I went looking for someone to custom build me a high quality show tank, and through a couple of channels I found the great folks at Deep Sea Aquatics, formerly Oceanic. These are the exact same people that made the quality Oceanics of years past. They were great to work with and the tank is of the highest quality.

-Brad


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

BillD said:


> Is oceanic not owned by All Glass?, as well as Perfecto? I did hear somewhere that the old Oceanic plant was being reopened by former employees.


AGA (now Aqueon) owns Oceanic systems, but Perfecto is a Marineland brand and has no affiliation with AGA/Aqueon. 
I have recently purchased AGA (a 125 and a 55) and Perfecto (a 150 reef-ready and a 90 wave). In my opinion the Pefectos are a little nicer. The 150 is a gorgeous tank with flawless silicone and beveled corners.


----------



## Jeff S. (May 6, 2006)

I have a Perfecto 220 and its a great tank. I was impressed. I also have a couple AGA 55's and can say same of those. However my nod goes to the Perfecto, but it could just be due to size and how nice it seems as a whole. I do love my MarineLand Eclipse 30 gallon, and have great phone and email help from Marineland/Perfecto in the past. I think the warranty is a lot better on the Perfectos as well.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

I say get a perfecto. They also have a 20 year warranty.

Another company to take a look at (and is the cheapest) is glasscages.com


----------



## JNJSAD (Nov 17, 2006)

Okay - so I'm gathering so far that Perfecto is the better brand thus far. I've also been looking into getting a custom tank. I have 80" to work with and I can go as deep and as tall as I want. 72" just seems so short...too similar to the 125 I already have. This will be the focal point of the basement so I have a quote out to Miracle Aquarium in Canada (heard they do nice custom work). Anybody else have recomendations on good quality custom tanks at reasonable prices? I heard Midwest Custom Aquariums was good as well?

I've also heard that Perfecto will do a custom tank as well - albeit on a much smaller degree...I don't think they will go all out custom...but will modify their tanks.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Nowadays I think they're all fine, but I'd never buy a Perfecto again. I had a problem with water being able to channel it's way down the joints by the center braces and onto the back of the tank. Others experienced the problem as well. Perfecto did send a rep to my house but they would not fix or replace the tank.

I got rid of that tank and had one built to my requests from Midwest Custom Aquariums. Build quality was sensational and customer service was as well. Price was great too. They built the whole tank/stand/canopy for less than Tenecor wanted for just the tank without any of my design requests.

Pics here in this thread:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=173774

They built my small in-wall as well since I was so happy with the 450.


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

I think that custom tanks are "usually" the better built because they are just that, custom, and to have them special built. They get more attention because they are built individually from the ground up. As for the other tanks, I think you are going to get all kinds of responses based upon people's experiences. All the companies have had tanks that had problems some time or another i'm sure that they've made.

Personally, I go with Perfecto because quite frankly they are cheaper here and never had a problem with them in the past 10 years i've been using them. I really don't see paying the extra price tag for the oceanic now days because I hear of them having issues also with the glass middle brace coming apart. So, my thought is if they are ALL having some issues, go with the cheapest and they look great.

I remember years and years ago with the tanks that had metal around the seams and I also had a tank that had a mirror built as the back wall years ago also. Just go with what is available and looks quality built and you'll be fine.


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

I purchased two 90 gallon tanks. One was an AG and the other was a Perfecto.
I'm happier with the AG.The lids are 1mm thicker but the tank glass looks to be the same thickness.
One thing is the Perfecto came out of the box with 5 horizontal scratches. I only noticed after I painted the back.
I had a 65G Perfecto develop a problem with the silicone.It was black silicone and it started to turn a tan color in different areas. It felt a little brittle in those tan spots too.
Fortunately BigAls replaced it.

I contacted Miracles about buying from them,but they told me they did not sell to individuals.
They gave me a list of retailers I could buy from.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

well they say oceanic but I have a perfecto 225gl for about 8 yrs and counting,and the tank went threw the storm{hurricane Katrina}. with 8 ft of water in the house..and today it still not leaking and it still hold water and it look good as new.now it's in the wall :thumb:







:dancing:


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Ed_209 said:


> The lids are 1mm thicker but the tank glass looks to be the same thickness.


That's true. I still prefer Perfecto tanks, but AGA does have nicer glass tops. I don't use them, so I never thought of that. I just use a canopy and no glass tops.


----------



## ddaquaria (Jan 3, 2004)

DSA would be my first consideration.


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

ddaquaria said:


> DSA would be my first consideration.


Ok,I'll bite.What's a DSA?


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I have had good success with AGA Tanks and would buy another if so needed in the future.  No-doubt, there are some..very-well-made-tanks and of course,they will cost more $$$ 8)


----------



## ddaquaria (Jan 3, 2004)

Ed_209 said:


> ddaquaria said:
> 
> 
> > DSA would be my first consideration.
> ...


Deep Sea Aquatics


----------



## tonyh67 (Jul 19, 2008)

I voted Oceanic. I really like the fit and finish of their tanks - especially the bow fronts. They are a little overpriced tho.


----------

